# Plans for 2011



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

So, who's been working on plans for their costume for '11?


----------



## CalgEerie (Aug 30, 2010)

I've been working on my Goliath costume since mid january lol


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

3 plans havent decieded yet, zombie, werewolf or sasquatch. I really want to go as sasquatch but the costumes look cheap and I gotta sit down and think about making it.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I havent made a decision yet. For the past few years, I've decided straight after the previous Halloween!  I think I need to get planning!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I hadn't given it much thought but I gotta go with the soon to be deposed Colonel! We go to an adult Halloween Party each year hosted by some friends. I think this will be a hit.


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm hoping to have my Dragon Rider costume ready for a renaissance faire and Halloween. For now that may be a tall order. We'll see. I hope to post pictures of what I have so far very soon. I need a break in the weather so I can work some more on it.


----------



## ghostsandcostumes (Jul 24, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> I hadn't given it much thought but I gotta go with the soon to be deposed Colonel! We go to an adult Halloween Party each year hosted by some friends. I think this will be a hit.


I think you have a winner, I like real world costumes...Except last year the BP costume was a complete flop....Wasn't the hit I thought it would be


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Wife has already started on her Red Riding Hood costume. Im going to be working on a Headless Horseman.


----------



## tomibraniste (Mar 18, 2011)

i will buy a robocop costume


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I think I've narrowed down my options to twisted fairy tales. Haven't decided _which_ tale yet though!


----------



## CalgEerie (Aug 30, 2010)

freudstein said:


> I think I've narrowed down my options to twisted fairy tales. Haven't decided _which_ tale yet though!


You should take a look at the season finale of Face Off. Not saying one of their fairytales is what you would want, but it gives you a good idea of where a fairytale can go


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

dis is me


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

This Halloween will be the first one without my fiance (he is deployed). Usually we go in a couples costume, so I think I will enjoy the freedom of figuring out a single costume. My initial thoughts are something masquerade themed. I haven't delved much deeper than that.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

This year for Halloween I plan to be The Ugly Duchess.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...y-duchess-picture40751-ugly-duchess-poses.jpg

TC


----------



## solares07 (Aug 18, 2010)

I work at a haunted house when Halloween comes around! :/ bummer...


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

seeing as how ill probably have to work ill more then likely get up early and design a new jokers face. done it almost every year except when i went as uncle fester


----------



## MrsNightmare (May 6, 2010)

MrNightmare got a an adorable little top hat last year that I want to wear! My sister wore the same one and was a circus girl, but I want to do something different... I've thought about a bourlesque girl... but I dont know, that's not really my style. Mr and I like to try and coordinate though... still trying to decide! Any ideas? The hat is black with a a bow...


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Gonna do a Zombie Outbreak theme this year and going as a Zombie Hunter.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/101851-zombie-hunter.html


----------



## sossamonster (Oct 25, 2009)

To be honest, I'm rather depressed about Halloween this year! Last year I was working hard on a Sam from Trick r' Treat costume, and planning on going to a big convention that happened to be during Halloween weekend. Then like a week or so before, I found out my husband was going to have to work that night (he worked here and there for a sound engineer). The only thing that made me feel slightly okay about that situation was that I had no idea how to finish my Sam headpiece, and so at least I wasn't 100% prepared. I was still very sad and procrastinated on even getting a pumpkin or anything, and the night before Halloween we went out attempting to find one, but to absolutely zero avail.

Having said that, this year I'm stumped!! That same convention will be here and since it's loads and loads of people in costumes (and GOOD costumes, not Leg Avenue stuff I had to endure during college Halloween parties -.-), that's my go-to option. I need to get thinking about it, but the husband isn't as into it as I am and that's kind of a drag. But I think it's a matter of finding something he'd really like to be.

Anyway, I think I DO have 2012 figured out, if the financial aspect works out. We want to go to Salem, MA and go to the Hawthorne Hotel's annual Halloween ball. I'm growing my hair out and it'll be waist length at least by that time, and I'm really wanting to dress up as Anne Boleyn or a Tudor noblewoman in general. And there's no need to waste a costume like that on a little convention when I could do it up right in Salem.


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm going as either a bunny mummy or a steampunk mechanic. Haven't decided. Probably the bunny, easier costume to make. Already made the ears today for next Sunday's Anti-Easter Bunny event.


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh but steampunked is so cool. What about steampunked bunny?





BunnyMummy said:


> I'm going as either a bunny mummy or a steampunk mechanic. Haven't decided. Probably the bunny, easier costume to make. Already made the ears today for next Sunday's Anti-Easter Bunny event.


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

We are too busy getting ready for the haunt to open we don't have time to think of costumes for our individuality. We are making costumes for the actors.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

sossamonster said:


> To be honest, I'm rather depressed about Halloween this year! Last year I was working hard on a Sam from Trick r' Treat costume, and planning on going to a big convention that happened to be during Halloween weekend. Then like a week or so before, I found out my husband was going to have to work that night (he worked here and there for a sound engineer). The only thing that made me feel slightly okay about that situation was that I had no idea how to finish my Sam headpiece, and so at least I wasn't 100% prepared. I was still very sad and procrastinated on even getting a pumpkin or anything, and the night before Halloween we went out attempting to find one, but to absolutely zero avail.
> 
> Having said that, this year I'm stumped!! That same convention will be here and since it's loads and loads of people in costumes (and GOOD costumes, not Leg Avenue stuff I had to endure during college Halloween parties -.-), that's my go-to option. I need to get thinking about it, but the husband isn't as into it as I am and that's kind of a drag. But I think it's a matter of finding something he'd really like to be.
> 
> Anyway, I think I DO have 2012 figured out, if the financial aspect works out. We want to go to Salem, MA and go to the Hawthorne Hotel's annual Halloween ball. I'm growing my hair out and it'll be waist length at least by that time, and I'm really wanting to dress up as Anne Boleyn or a Tudor noblewoman in general. And there's no need to waste a costume like that on a little convention when I could do it up right in Salem.


You should look into booking your trip to Salem soon. My husband and I had tried to book a trip a few years back for early October. I looked into it the April before and everything was booked! October, and especially the week of Halloween books up WAY in advance! I've heard that it can be hard to get something even a year in advance unless you stay outside of Salem.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Think I'm gonna be a cowgirl this year. I wanna keep it fairly simply and focus more on the yard haunt for the party. Hopefully the hubs will wanna dress up with me this year. Last year I was Little Red Riding Wh*re, but he absolutely refused to be the big bad wolf :/


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

freudstein said:


> I think I've narrowed down my options to twisted fairy tales. Haven't decided _which_ tale yet though!


Just a suggestion: I love American McGee's Alice for this.


----------

